# Venting question.



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

My township uses the 2006 IPC. Attached is a picture of how my house is set up. All of the fixtures are wet vented. It is a 4" main drain with 2" drains running from the upstairs bath into the main stack. Longest drain is 4'. I have had no issues with the upstairs bath. 

We are now remodeling the basement bath and added a washing machine drain (bottom left, 2" pipe, 5' run to stack). I called the inspector and asked about wet venting in the basement, he said use an AAV. So, I plan on venting the washer and sink into a single AAV. The question is what to do about the downstairs shower and toilet? The drains pipe run under the concrete floor and I would rather not tear them up. Or does the 06 IPC even require additional vents for these fixtures? 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry I'm under the UPC code here.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Bcoleman6 said:


> My township uses the 2006 IPC. Attached is a picture of how my house is set up. All of the fixtures are wet vented. It is a 4" main drain with 2" drains running from the upstairs bath into the main stack. Longest drain is 4'. I have had no issues with the upstairs bath.


Its not drawn that way on your diagram. You're showing two lines coming from upstairs. The only two fixtures I'm sure about what they are, are the washer and the toilets. The rest I'm not real clear on.

Can you add some labels and pipe sizes to your diagram, and perhaps show what is existing and what are changes?

Are you moving any of the existing fixtures in the basement (are there any)?


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have attached a new picture, which I hope does a better job of explaining the diagram. The drain coming from the shower and sink actually goes into the main stack at the same level as the toilet, not through the toilet drain (hard to draw two dimensionally). 

The basement had a toilet, shower, sink all of which we removed. Now there is a hole in the floor for the toilet, and shower drain. A pipe coming out of the floor for the sink. I have no idea what size the pipes are under the concrete floor.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, next question, are you moving the location of any of the existing plumbing in the basement? If not, then you should be just fine with what you had, assuming it was up to code to begin with.

As for the washer box addition, every fixture downstream of a water closet (toilet) must be individually vented.

This is how I would do it, keeping all new fittings as close to the floor level as possible, and using a 36" distance between the bottom of the washer box and the bottom of the trap. This is going to put the washer box a bit higher than normal, but without breaking concrete or using a crown vent (disallowed), this as good as I think I can get it.










We're under the 08 IPC now, and last was 03, but its modified and wet venting between floors is disallowed. Each of your existing basement fixtures would been on individual vents.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Double A said:


> OK, next question, are you moving the location of any of the existing plumbing in the basement? If not, then you should be just fine with what you had, assuming it was up to code to begin with.
> 
> As for the washer box addition, every fixture downstream of a water closet (toilet) must be individually vented.
> 
> ...


Like the drawing, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks... I'm gonna put it up on the frige, too.:laughing:

Sketchup.


----------



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm I think there may have been a mix up. Not sure what the washer box is. It is a washing machine as indicated in the first post. I plan on venting the washing machine and sink into a AAV. My question is what to do about the toilet and shower downstairs?

The bathroom was finished in the 80's and nothing downstairs is vented.


----------

